

No one asks to be buried with his ipad - joss82
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/no-one-asks-to-be-buried-with-his-ipad

======
joss82
Should we stop interacting with computer and go build a motorcycle instead?

~~~
shenanigoat
Probably more fulfilling...depending on on your computer interactions, of
course. I'm assuming content consumption.

